# Projector offering best 3D performance, under $3000 ?



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey guys ... So I'm (most probably) going for a 2 projector setup for my new home theater room (first ever!), for the best 2D and 3D, while remaining under $4000 or so altogether, instead of getting something like Epson 5030, for fulling both roles, because then the result is not as good as that from 2 dedicated projectors, for 3D and 2D individually ..

I have been suggested the JVC RS-45 or RS-46 for its superior 2D, and the Benq or Optoma projectors for their 3D quality ..

Problem is, I can't decide which projector to get for its performance in 3D ..

There are some obvious choices, such as:

Benq W1070
Benq W1500
Benq W7000
Optoma HD131Xe
Optoma HD25e
Optoma HD25-LV

You are free to recommend some other projector too, for its awesome 3D ..

Thing is, I can't decide properly which one to get. They are roughly in the same price range, so money is not an issue ..

Here is some criteria I've determined to help decide:


 Needs to be as awesome as possible in 3D ! 
 3D has some good popping effects (like those in cinemas) ..
 No (or negligible) crosstalk in 3D ..
 No (or very low chance of) rainbows (for DLP only)  ..
 Would be nice to have an option to zoom a 3D cinemascope movie to fill 16:9 screen (I don't mind the sides being cropped out) (for 3D and 2D video)..
 Visually good/bright 3D for both completely dark (for movies) and lighted rooms (when playing video games)
 Should have low/acceptable gaming lag, since I occasionally do game online (FPS, etc ..)
 Would be nice to have some vertical/horizontal lens shift (installing 2 projectors side be side will require some offset) ..
 Would be nice if its in black (since my room has a black theme, and JVC RS-46 is black too)
 A low lamp cost would be awesome ..
 Would like to avoid DLP Link if possible, as its not generally appreciated ..

My screen size would be about 115" or so, and the throw distance would be able 15' I think .. Room is light controlled (some light might leak in from under the door, etc), but I play video games with the lights on normally ..

So which one guys ?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you're going up to $4000, why not get the 5030 and be done with it? :scratch: For that amount of money you can get the 5030 and several spare bulbs. :huh:


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

mechman said:


> If you're going up to $4000, why not get the 5030 and be done with it? :scratch: For that amount of money you can get the 5030 and several spare bulbs. :huh:


Because a lot of folks believe (at least on AVS) believe that all-in-one projectors, such as the Epson 5030, try to excel in both 2D and 3D simultaneously, and end up have only 'good' quality in both .. However, getting 2 projectors instead of one, gets you a configuration which fetches the 'best' in both worlds (2D and 3D), while remaining under a specific total cost ..

They says the no projector under the $5000 mark matches the 2D output of the JVC projectors, such as the RS-45 and RS-46 ..

Since I want the best, and don't mind getting 2 projectors if needed, that's what I'm doing ..

Now, the '2D' projector is decided: JVC RS-46, but I still need to decide a projector specifically for 3D ..

The projectors I've listed above are the ones which commonly people recommend for their awesome 3D quality .. But I can't decide between them ..

Yes, there ARE better, more expensive projectors out there which offer better 3D than then ones I've listed above, but if the difference is only marginal, why pay more for negligible differences ?


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

What about a dual projector setup for 3D? I've heard of people using two projectors and a control box that manages everything. That way you can pick the best 2D projector and get two of them. 

http://www.mtbs3d.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=509


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

SinCron said:


> What about a dual projector setup for 3D? I've heard of people using two projectors and a control box that manages everything. That way you can pick the best 2D projector and get two of them. http://www.mtbs3d.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=509


This is a great solution provided you take the time to set up the filters and the painstaking process of aligning the projectors. 

Bulb life can become an issue as both projector bulbs may age differently. That said you get full 1080 in 3d without active glasses and a nice bump in luminance in 3d!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You'll also need a screen that maintains polarization of light.


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

In all honesty, it's something I kinda want to do with the Viewsonic Pro9000 as I don't have to worry about bulb life. I just wonder if there were be other issues to contend with as it uses an LED/LASER hybrid engine. If I can get an acoustically transparent screen that will work with this setup, I would be very happy (but I don't think center stage would work...). I do a lot of gaming and there are many hacks for games to do 3D, including SNES games since it's all layering anyway. The movie aspect will just be the bonus. I'm going for full immersion. That's why I got a Butt Kicker .


----------

